# UK Fivers



## 101193 (Oct 1, 2006)

Only just discovered this 5th Wheel forum - under "Hints & Tips". Not the most obvious place to find 5ers, but I guess we are a minority interest.

Anyway, I am a UK fiver-owner and it would be great to contact others with a similar affliction. Maybe one day we'll even get our own "major" forum....

Other UK fiver owners please make yourselves known...!


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are also a fifth wheelers, have been for almost a year now, but do not own a rig as large as yours, ours is only 24 foot long with one slide out, we purchased it from www.fifthwheelco.com who are based near us in North Wales.

We have just returned from our second 10 week holiday around France and Spain, and had a brilliant time, and met three other couples who were fifth wheelers, all of them owned rigs like yours and some were full timing.

So, yes we are out there, all be it in the minority, I hope you enjoy your rig as mutch as we enjoy ours

cavaqueen


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Crisby

Nice !!

How do you get on with the rear swing on that beast?

I fancied a 5'er but the wife likes to be able to get up and move around whilst we're on the road, so it was the RV for us.

There was also the issue of the 5'ers brakes that I couldn't get an answer to at the time.

Paul

PS I now the wardens at the CCC in Brean/Berrow have a 5'er but don't think they're on here.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Paul, thats not very safe letting your wife walk around a m/h whilst driving. Just imagine where she would end up if you had to brake in a hurry. We have friends who do the same and were horrified once on a trip round france with them to find that the lady of the house had actually put the dinner on the gas rings whilst travelling to save time on arrival. I couldnt believe how stupid they were and told them so. The silly thing is they are an early retirement couple and have all day to do nothing in, turned out they were rushing so that they could sit and have dinner while watching Corrie on the tele !!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Tony its not very safe but I bet a lot of us do it, my wife regularly makes sandwiches and cold drinks while we travel. She has boiled the kettle a few time as well.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> hi Tony its not very safe but I bet a lot of us do it, my wife regularly makes sandwiches and cold drinks while we travel. She has boiled the kettle a few time as well.
> 
> Olley


I think we are all guilty of this, though I wouldn't trust Jan with a kettle.. even parked up.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> I think we are all guilty of this, though I wouldn't trust Jan with a kettle.. even parked up.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Strewth mate, you're a braver man than me! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Olley, just imagine that boiling hot kettle coming whistling around your earholes followed quickly by your missus, doesnt bear thinking about mate.


----------



## outlaw (May 30, 2007)

*5th wheelers*

Just found this bit of the site with 5th wheelers hidden away.We have had our x treme lite 26FT since last Feb.We have been in it for 36 nights this year and are going "full time" next year starting 26th March.6months touring British Isles then to Spain and Portugal for the winter 2008/9.
Must say I thought it was funny to read about people who thought it was difficult to hook up etc.The very 1st time we took ours out (last Easter) 30mins after pulling on to our pitch we were set up, hooked up sitting outside eating our lunch with a cup of tea.
I would add we are not experienced caravan/motorhomers this was our very 1st trip.

Steve & Heather Wright


----------



## Jackomet (Apr 6, 2008)

*My 5th wheller*

Hi,
Newbie
Hope some knows about this
I have already bought a Nissan Navara Auto and intend buying the same 5th Wheel as
mentioned in the first thread. Been looking 2 years now so just about ready to sign cheque!
I was talking to the DVLA about trailer weights and they (she) said if the trailer/5th wheel is heavier than the tow vechile then the rig is ilegal on UK roads. I've also heard and read the stuff on the DVLA site but it is very confusing as the concept of a 5er is not mentioned unless it is used to transport carnivals!
So question is what is the maximum weights for a 5th wheel i.e. axle plus pin weight.
The unit I am looking at atm is approx. 3 tons with a pin weight of approx 500 kgs. The Nisson will be replated to that use but what is my personal payload, 500 kgs?
Also where do I get the official information from.
Regards
Jack (also posted on other site)


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jack! The best I can offer on a Saturday, licence-wise, is as follows:

Subcategory C1+E:
Medium sized goods vehicles 3.5 - 7.5 tonnes MAM plus trailer over 750kgs MAM 

Subcategory C1+E allows vehicles to be combined with a trailer over 750kgs MAM provided the combination does not exceed 12 tonnes MAM and the laden weight of the trailer does not exceed the unladen weight of the towing vehicle.

So when the lady at DVLA says...
"if the trailer/5th wheel is heavier than the tow vechile then the rig is ilegal on UK roads." she is right. So 2.5 tonne pulling 3.0 tonne might be very drivable but THE LADEN WEIGHT OF THE TRAILER DOES EXCEED THE UNLADEN WEIGHT OF THE TOWING VEHICLE. 

ps I'm not shouting. Firefox won't let me put in the italics and bold etc...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jack,

I presume the unladen weight of the Navara is under 3 tonnes, and the laden weight of the fiver is over 3 tonnes.

It is not illegal (otherwise the freight transport business in this country is in for a difficult time!) but you will need a C+E licence.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

"I use _Mozilla Firefox_" and there should be italics.

So maybe you have a keyboard problem can't tell until I post this, or maybe firefox is acting up


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

must admit though it's a pain to use, you highlight the text to italic, it puts its html code at the end of whatever is written so you have to use html code to make it do what you want

simply put I (in []) in front of whatever you want to have in italics, then put

/I (in [])to turn it off again same for bold=B and underline=U.

or you could just use IE7 for this forum


----------



## Jackomet (Apr 6, 2008)

*5th wheel licence etc.*

I guess this kind of answers my question:-

Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency
Longview Road
Clase
Swansea
SA99 1BN
Drivers Tel: 0870 240 0009
Vehicles Tel: 0870 240 0010 
E-mail: [email protected]
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.dvla.gov.uk

Dear Sir,
Thank you for your email.

An articulated tractor unit with the "fifth wheel" attached may render the vehicle's driver subject to LGV entitlement with category C being appropriate if the combination cannot comply with the following exception: -
The holder of category B (car ) entitlement may drive an articulated goods vehicle with an unladen weight which does not exceed 3.05 tonnes.

Please note that a goods vehicle exemption means - only the cab with a fifth wheel attached. The driver of a tractor unit with fifth wheel over 3.05 tonnes would need to hold category C entitlement. 
However, if the fifth wheel has been removed, it is the weight of the tractor unit that will determine the licence required:

1. a maximum authorised mass weight not exceeding 3.5 tonnes would need to hold category B and be 17 years of age.

2. a maximum authorised mass weight exceeding 3.5 tonnes but not exceeding 7.5 tonnes would need to hold category C1 and be 18 years of age.

3. A maximum authorised mass weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes would need to hold category C and be 21 years of age.

Regards

Y Nicholas
www.direct.gov.uk/motoring


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hmmnn. Dinner is on the table. But on first reading of that it seems inconsistent with my post. They are the experts, but I can't square the circle.

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: My 5th wheller*



Jackomet said:


> Hi,
> Newbie
> Hope some knows about this
> I have already bought a Nissan Navara Auto and intend buying the same 5th Wheel as
> ...


I can answer this, It may be a bit late but just found out myself, The Train weight that a Navara can tow is 5800 kgs which with re plating goes up to 6500 kgs so Yes you can tow a unit heavier than Truck, The weights for Trailers is totally different as they are on a Tow Ball and not a hitch

So if your Trailer is 3 tonne = 3000 Kgs Your Navara is plated at 2200 Kgs with a full Tank and driver on board (Nissan Weights) = 5200 Kgs you can carry 600 kgs, BUT if you have it replated to 6500 Kgs you can increase payload to 1100 kgs


----------



## Jackomet (Apr 6, 2008)

*Navara replating*

Hi
My Navara has been replated by SV tech but only to 5800 kgs, where does the 6,500 kgs come from
JK


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi JK, What I am led to believe happens is that there is air suspension fitted to the Navara which then allows the Extra train weight.

I don't know if you have used Calder Leisure but they are doing it at the moment and also the fifth wheel company do it.


----------



## Jackomet (Apr 6, 2008)

*Navara re plating*

Hi back
My unit is a Calder one & they use SV therefore only to 5,800 kgs (inc air)
Apparently the5thwheelco have pushed this to 6,500 kgs via additional tests on the Nav via a 3rd party, don't know what was involved but I am right on (or slightly above) the TW limit and could use the extra.
Nava actual approx. 2,300 inc me and present Mrs JK and 3,450 actual, 3,600 max for the 5er.
Also depends on where you get it weighed because they all vary??
JK


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Navara re plating*



Jackomet said:


> Hi back
> My unit is a Calder one & they use SV therefore only to 5,800 kgs (inc air)
> Apparently the5thwheelco have pushed this to 6,500 kgs via additional tests on the Nav via a 3rd party, don't know what was involved but I am right on (or slightly above) the TW limit and could use the extra.
> Nava actual approx. 2,300 inc me and present Mrs JK and 3,450 actual, 3,600 max for the 5er.
> ...


They are now plating them at 6500 kgs, I have the email from Alex Sutherland which explains it all, A standard Navara is already 5800 kgs and with the modded Air Suspension they are getting them plated by VOSA at 6500 kgs

If you PM me your email addy I will send you a copy of it.


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

*New 5ver owner*

Hi,

We now have a 5ver from the fifthwheel company. This is a Celtic Rambler and love it. We moved from a motorhome so we could have transport while onsite and reduce our overall outgoings.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

*Spainish sites*

Hi all you fifth wheelers Will be joining you shortly I hope once MH is sold

However I am concerned abour reversing is it all that difficult Also intend to spend quite a time in Spain/Portugal and would appreciate any sites any of you have stayed on suitable for fifth wheelers


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Patsy, Reversing is a doddle, Much easier than a caravan, They are also very stable when being driven in wind etc, Cannot help with spanish travel though.

I am also going to assume from your"Name" that you are female, There are a few 5er drivers that are female.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Les 

User name only Last time I looked was a male Off to double check 
Thanks for the reply 

Ollie


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I do hope your searches were successful mate and you aren't disappointed.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ollie,

We have had the Globe Stormer from the fifth wheel company for the last 3 years and love it, we have been to several sites in Spain and France and I have put on the campsite review whether they are suitable for RV's (which means they are suitable for you)
We have found that the main thing you need is decent access onto the pitch, there have only been a few that we have been unable to get onto in the 3 years we have been touring, but they were only suitable for very small vans and caravans.
If you read the reviews it should be of help to you

Cavaqueen


----------

